
Show HN: A highly customizable embeddable HTML5 free chatroom service - Minnit
https://minnit.chat
======
Minnit
This is a free HTML5 chatroom you can embed on your website. But it's even
more than that as you can just use it to meet new people. It's a general chat
service. We have chat listings for the most active/popular chats.
([https://minnit.chat/discover](https://minnit.chat/discover))

It also works on mobile devices, although there is no app currently.

The following mobile OSs are supported: Android 4.0+ (using chrome browser),
iOS 8.4+. The following browsers are supported: Firefox, Chrome, IE 9+, Edge,
Safari

You aren't required to register to join the chat.

It's something my friend and I created because I realized there are many
websites that need a good customizable chat with strong moderation tools. We
also wanted good customization for smilies.

By default there is a captcha for unregistered users joining the chat (to
prevent bots), but you can turn this off or adjust who you want the captcha to
be shown to.

You can control how long ranks can ban for or who can kick users out of the
chat and how long the kick lasts for.(kicking means they get signed out and
can't rejoin for a small period of time, like 15 seconds)

You can change what ranks can send links in the chat too to prevent spam.

You can even control how long IP bans last (don't want to ban a public hotspot
for too long!)

Edit: A cool feature I forgot to mention is that we have something called
"Subrooms" which automatically splits your chat into several rooms when a
certain threshold of users is reached.

The best part is that your staff can move freely between rooms to moderate the
chat, even if a subroom is full.

This is particularly helpful if your chat gets really busy. One thing I notice
about a lot of chatrooms is that when they have a lot of users, people keep
talking constantly and the conversation is really hard to follow.

By default, it's 50 users per subroom. You can adjust this amount or even turn
subrooms off completely if you wish. You can do a lot of other stuff too, but
those are the main points.

You can even customize your own smilies on there and add hats, glasses etc.
(more will be added later for free, and soon you'll be able to pay to get
extra customizations)

Plans for later: voice chat, an application.

